# Meine Koi fressen meine Muscheln!!!



## Maurizio (12. Feb. 2006)

Hi Leute!

Bin vorhin noch mal zu den Hälterungen gucken gegangen und als ich genauer hin sah, viel mir auf das meine Koi ALLE meine __ Muscheln gefressen haben.

Was geht denn mit den ab?   

Die wissen wie mann es sich gut gehen lässt.  Frisches Futter und Futter vom Herchen!


----------



## Armin501 (12. Feb. 2006)

Maurizio, 
wie haben die das denn gemacht, ich kann mir das nicht recht vorstellen.
Denn so ohne weiteres, kommen die doch nicht an das Innere der
__ Muscheln ran? Oder?

Beschreib mal, wie die das gemacht haben.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dodi (12. Feb. 2006)

Hi, Maurizio!

Schau mal hier den Beitrag von Jürgen an mich: 

http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=837/?q=muscheln

Da hatte schon einmal einer Probleme mit Koi und __ Muscheln!


----------



## karsten. (12. Feb. 2006)

*re*

hallo

ich denke ,
Deine Kois haben sich erbarmt...

und 

die sterblichen Überreste "entsorgt"

schönen abend


----------



## Maurizio (12. Feb. 2006)

> ich denke ,
> Deine Kois haben sich erbarmt...



Sorry, aber das Wort erbarmt habe ich noch nie gehört  .Was bedeutet es?


----------



## jochen (12. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Maurix!

 Wiesbaden ist doch die Hauptstadt von Hessen..oder?


Da gibts sogar ein Lied....

Erbarmen...die Hessen kommen...(kennst du das Lied?)

also erbarmt kommt von erbarmen oder das Erbarmen...war wohl ein kleiner Blackout von dir.


----------



## karsten. (13. Feb. 2006)

http://images.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=de-de&q=erbarmt&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=de-de&q=erbarmt&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Maurizio (13. Feb. 2006)

Hallo!
@Jochen:
Wiesbaden ist doch die Hauptstadt von Hessen..oder? 
Antwort:Ja!

Erbarmen...die Hessen kommen...(kennst du das Lied?) 
Antwort:Mal was von gehärt!

Also haben die Koi mitleid mit den __ Muscheln gehabt!?

Irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch! 

MFG


----------



## Annett (13. Feb. 2006)

Moin Maurix,

zu solch später Stunde würde ich wahrscheinlich auch auf dem Schlauch stehen 

Die __ Muscheln haben wahrscheinlich nicht mehr die Kraft gehabt ihre Schalen fest zu verschließen... deshalb haben Deine Koi die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und sich ein paar Leckerbissen gegönnt-sich erbarmt ;-)
Gründe dafür: ein langsamen Verhungern der Muscheln wegen zu wenig Futter-ist mir mal vor ca. 10Jahren im Winter mit Teichschnecken im Aquarium passiert *igit*.
Oder die Koi haben andauernd an der Öffnung "gesaugt", so wie es in dem Link von Dodi stand. Vielleicht können Muscheln ja nicht dauerhaft gegen so einen Sog ankämpfen!? Auch wir müssen ab und an unsere Muskeln entspannen...


----------



## Maurizio (13. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mal gesehen das jemand leere Muschelschalen in den Filter getan hat.Für was ist das gut, weiss das jemand.?  

Danke
MFG


----------



## karsten. (13. Feb. 2006)

um über die KH den PH zu puffern  8)


----------



## Maurizio (13. Feb. 2006)

Ah, OK.  

Danke
MFG


----------



## jochen (13. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Maurix!

Ich wollte dich doch nur mit dem Lied ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen.;-)
Ich hoffe du hast da nichts in die falsche Kehle bekommen.
Zu deinen __ Muscheln kann ich dir leider keine Antwort geben, da ich in Sachen Teichbau noch in der Lehre bin.
Ich bin selbst am Überlegen ob ich in meinen Teich ein paar Bitterlinge mit den dazugehörigen Muscheln einsetze. Da ich als Substrat feinen Kiesel plane weiß ich nicht ob ich den Tieren gutes tue. Vielleicht hängt das Problem bei deinen Muscheln an dem Substrat in deiner Hälterung (falls da überhaupt etwas drinn ist) und sie einfach zu schwach sind...wie auch immer nix für Ungut!


----------



## Maurizio (13. Feb. 2006)

Hallo jochen,

ich habe da nichts in die falsche Kehle bekommen.Warum auch!?  

Aber ich glaube du hast recht, es liegt an dem Substrat was gefehlt hat.  

So ein fehler wird mir nicht mehr passieren, hoffe ich  .
Fande __ Muscheln im Teich immer sau Cool, mich haben 5 Stück 30€ gekostet.  

MFG


----------

